# Are certain drugs more common among types?



## pretyhowtown (May 1, 2010)

turnip said:


> Good question, I'll try to answer it as briefly as possible. As a heads up, I'm speaking from an esoteric studies point of view so if you don't find that appealing read no further
> 
> I'm referring to a spiritual hierarchy which goes beyond humans and our perceptions. That being said, there are detrimental entities that can be considered imps and tricksters compared to higher level "evils"... regardless, they really can mess with our relatively puny little minds. If a person naively falls for minor level entities thinking that they're beneficial or honest, that person can become a vehicle for a myriad of things... ranging from illnesses to psychological problems to negative or even violent behavior towards other people, which itself has a negative effect. Evil breeds evil, you could say.
> 
> ...



I'd love to know where you got your information. I am curious what you think this shift will entail, in terms of how we relate to these entities. I know this is fairly off-topic, but I think it's pertinent, because many people don't really know what they're getting in to when they take mind-altering substances.


----------



## Jamie.Ether (Jul 1, 2011)

I've been thinking about this. I read an article somewhere about how INFPs and INFJs both dissociate in times of stress. Since psychoactives usually cause dissociation, do these drugs have stronger effects on us? Are we more vulnerable to those feelings of being detached, "spaced out"?
I experimented with drugs, but I found most of them leaving me feeling really drained and out of it. 
Like an INFP mentioned on this thread, that they feel out of their body soberly anyway..I think INFJs and INFPs both share that and can feel TOO out of themselves on certain drugs. 
It took me a while to realize that I was really feeling being affected differently by chemicals than the people around me were. Just because of my nature , I became super introverted at times. Too much so. I felt like I was caving into myself in a sense. Sometimes even marijuana has made me feel that way. I get TOO into my own head. I get too detached, feel catatonic in a way. It's not enjoyable. I've wondered if this is an INFJ thing. And wondered if INFPs experience the dissociation also, but I think they would feel it in another way. Supposedly INFJ's lean toward catatonia while INFPs lean toward becoming fragmented.


----------



## rexlover91 (Jul 20, 2011)

Me do WEED and WEED likeyyyy
and SHRROoommmss made adventure time now


----------



## scientist (Sep 16, 2011)

Well written!


(see next post, I missed the "reply with quote" option)


----------



## scientist (Sep 16, 2011)

turnip said:


> Good question, I'll try to answer it as briefly as possible. As a heads up, I'm speaking from an esoteric studies point of view so if you don't find that appealing read no further
> 
> I'm referring to a spiritual hierarchy which goes beyond humans and our perceptions. That being said, there are detrimental entities that can be considered imps and tricksters compared to higher level "evils"... regardless, they really can mess with our relatively puny little minds. If a person naively falls for minor level entities thinking that they're beneficial or honest, that person can become a vehicle for a myriad of things... ranging from illnesses to psychological problems to negative or even violent behavior towards other people, which itself has a negative effect. Evil breeds evil, you could say.
> 
> ...



What I meant to say is this is well written.


----------



## ojyelhsa (Sep 10, 2011)

i do my best information gathering when im high. EVERYTHING is facinating when im smokin that wacky tabaky.  got to be my fave, ENFP.


----------



## HWard (Aug 24, 2011)

I'd like to try Salvia - it sounds interesting and relatively safe - I'd love to be able to 'live' or more solidly interact with the things which go on in my head. I'd have no idea how to acquire it though .


----------



## dilnaj (Sep 18, 2011)

I can't smoke weed with others since I get extremely freaked out and take stuff way to personally.

But I love psychedelics! Done shrooms twice with a not-so-close but good friend, and loved it. The experience and insights are priceless.


----------



## goldentryst (May 17, 2011)

E makes me feel E-mazing... Honestly, I would get chills thinking about how good my rolls felt and how great _I _felt. But... I haven't dropped E for about almost two years now; the risk isn't worth it for me. Now that I'm back into writing and trying in earnest to continually improve my skills all around for it, I've developed paranoia that if I start popping pills I'm gonna lose some of my valuable brain... chunks. The way I see it, it's just not worth it. Several hours of euphoria for years of... lack of knowledge? And I know some people who are pretty much zombies because they couldn't control themselves around the mdma, haaa. I've only popped 9 times in my life.

I don't like weed, but that's because I've had but a few, _few _good trips with it. Most of the time when I was high it wasn't even at a place that was comfortable, like a house or something. Paranoia tripped me out like shit and I was so super self-conscious about how I must have looked to my sober contemporaries.


----------



## dilnaj (Sep 18, 2011)

goldentryst said:


> E makes me feel E-mazing... Honestly, I would get chills thinking about how good my rolls felt and how great _I _felt. But... I haven't dropped E for about almost two years now; the risk isn't worth it for me. Now that I'm back into writing and trying in earnest to continually improve my skills all around for it, I've developed paranoia that if I start popping pills I'm gonna lose some of my valuable brain... chunks. The way I see it, it's just not worth it. Several hours of euphoria for years of... lack of knowledge? And I know some people who are pretty much zombies because they couldn't control themselves around the mdma, haaa. I've only popped 9 times in my life.
> 
> I don't like weed, but that's because I've had but a few, _few _good trips with it. Most of the time when I was high it wasn't even at a place that was comfortable, like a house or something. Paranoia tripped me out like shit and I was so super self-conscious about how I must have looked to my sober contemporaries.


Oh totally forgot about E! That is pretty amazing too. I hate the day after though, 10x worse than a hangover. I don't think I'm completely through with them yet though. I still feel the want for another trip or two.

I'm glad I'm not the only one who feels the same about weed. 

I have some good weed stories (can weed stories even be good?) but I rather not share lol


----------



## Markle (Sep 20, 2011)

Weed is my favorite drug because people will listen to my BS and contribute! I have tried acid and salvia, both are very fun. Salvia is liking entering the next dimension!


----------



## jlwalker97 (Dec 2, 2011)

I prefer weed to the other drugs. Its one of the few things that make my negative inner monologue shut the hell up. But in my current situation I can't really partake of it. I drink sometimes, but being depressed most of the time, adding more depressants is not a great idea. It's fun when I'm drunk but when I come down I fall face first into sad. Shrooms were a good time, but only if I have someone with me, a guide, to keep me from freaking out or getting sad. 

I'm not a fan of uppers like adderol or speed or even excessive caffeine because when I am hyper my tendency to analyze everyone/everything goes into overdrive and I upset myself and others.

I've not tried things like cocaine, heroine, or meth, mostly because I have a philosophical disagreement with our society's need to have things Harder-Better-Faster-More!. These drugs have been concentrated and synthesized so that they are way more potent than is necessary to be happily high. And the side effects of long term usage are pretty fucked up.


----------



## Kaspa (Jul 11, 2011)

I found this. The Addictive Personality: Disorders by Enneagram Type Not about MBTI, but enneagram. I'm 4w5, and it says for me:

"Type 4 *The Individualist
* Over-indulgence in rich foods, sweets, alcohol to alter mood, to socialize, and for emotional consolation. Lack of physical activity. Bulimia. Depressants. Tobacco, prescription drugs, or heroin for social anxiety. Cosmetic surgery to erase rejected features. "

Hah, heroin for social anxiety? I wouldn't touch that stuff even with a long stick.


----------



## r.adical (Dec 20, 2011)

I guess I like weed. Not really, though. I take one hit and I start to just freak out. I just think about death, dying, the implausibility of being.... argh. I smoke everyday, though. I feel like my fear of death is something I should probably explore.


----------



## MaybeImADreamer (Nov 17, 2011)

I don't like the way weed makes me feel. I over think everything and to be honest it depresses me. I see thru the bullshit in people around me and in myself. I'm very much so aware of what everyone is doing, why they are doing it, what's going on in their brain that makes them this way, I normally can overlook these things about people sober because it depresses me knowing all the negative and if I let myself think about it I would end up not liking everyone I come in contact with. But high I can't control it..its like information overload. If I smoke I need to b alone.
I just don't see the point though. I hear people say it makes them think about all these possibilities and super aware. I am already like this naturally. I don't need it to be like that .

I tried salvia and like it a lot. I did it alone even though that's not recommended. 
The people in the TV were talking to me and the nonexistent wind in my living room was pushing me over. I was talking to this wind telling it to stop. Once it pushed me all the way over (I was sitting on my couch) a rainbow came through the ceiling, through me feet and out my head and back up through the ceiling. Electricity was flowing through this rainbow and through my bodyI remember realizing I was a part of the rainbow. That everyone was a part of this rainbow and it all made sense to me..Life made sense.
That was pretty cool, I wasn't afraid at all. It was a complete out of body experience that only lasted about 10 min.


----------



## Dylio (Jul 4, 2011)

I've done ecstasy and all it's derivations (pure MDMA, methylone, pressed pills), but my favorite is methylone, and it's legal! And I smoke weed erryday. I've also tried LSD, shrooms, salvia, and some random cookie that fucked me right up. Everything turned into king of the hill animation, which was incredibly scary considering I didn't expect it! Had I known I wasn't going to die it would've been way more enjoyable. I've also done poppers, they work GREAT for anal sex  the only one I do to excess is weed. Everything else is only for very special occasions, like north country fair! Or concerts


----------

